# Does any of the Stock VW radio's support the Sirus AlaCart service?



## redtom113 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sirus recently came out with an alacart service where you can purchase a partial service (50-60 stations) when I checked into it they claimed my radio didn't support AlaCart (Have a 2009 GTI), 
trying to figure out if this is a bait and switch game to sell their entire service.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

No, the VW/Audi satellite receivers don't support a-la-carte.


----------

